
LiteBSD is variant of 4.4BSD operating system for microcontrollers - coderjames
https://github.com/sergev/LiteBSD/wiki
======
TickleSteve
There are many reasons why you don't want a general purpose OS for a
microcontroller:

\- Embedded systems are _very_ price sensitive. if you're making it general
purpose, you're wasting money.

\- Embedded systems generally have some form of real-time requirements.
General Purpose OSes are not suitable here.

\- Time-Efficiency; don't waste cycles.

\- Space-efficiency; don't waste memory.

\- power-efficiency; be asleep as much as possible.

Simple schedulers such as FreeRTOS/RTX/ChibiOS/etc/etc/etc are much more
suitable, but better just to implement a nice simple super-loop. Primitive but
efficient.

------
keithnz
Not really for "microcontrollers" in general, more for top end chips.

I often wonder if there is a nice super portable OS for your more "average"
microcontroller, something in the ballpark of 16bit, 32k program space, and 2k
of RAM. Also an alternative to C for something in that ballpark would be
fantastic.

~~~
zzalpha
FreeRTOS?

~~~
pantalaimon
This doesn't provide any hardware abstraction, you rely on vendor libraries
for portability.

------
jdmoreira
There's also retrobsd -
[http://retrobsd.org/wiki/doku.php](http://retrobsd.org/wiki/doku.php)

